# Daisy Lou AKA Miss America UPDATE



## Torty Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Howdy all! Here are some updated pictures of my woman Daisy Lou, I included a before picture, so you can see how much she has changed. She has come along way, many ups and down and a scare or two along the way! So here she is the day I brought her home. She is on my lap and Lisa took the picture. 





Daisy Lou enjoying her breakfast.




Now.... I have gone and done it and bothered her while eating.....




How dare I try to take pictures and disturb her, the little stinker!!!




Look out, she is coming to get me! Run........




Now she wants to eat the camera I can here her saying "lady don't you have enough pictures, do you REALLY need more......




She is not finished yet and is making sure I don't take it! 




So, I hope you have enjoyed seeing her progress, I am so proud of her, and I really hope she is happy. She has come along way. I love her soooooo much!! 

I do have a question, she keeps eating dirt. I have been keeping her on grass, but when ever I let her free roam, she always tries to eat the dirt!! I want her to be able to cruise the entire backyard, but I am worried about how much dirt she will eat when I am not looking. Anyone have any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Seiryu (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great to me, nice job!

The only thing I can think of as to why she's eating dirt is she's looking for certain nutrients, or she's still hungry. Sounds like one of the two to me.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Rob, for sure not hungry!  She is soooooooooo spoiled, seriously, very, very spoiled! I feed her Mazuri every other day and a various other greens from my garden and on occasion from the store. Cactus a few times a week. What could be lacking, minerals of some sort? I also wonder if it could be a learned behavior? Her previous care was aweful, I wonder if she ate dirt because she had too and it was the only thing she could find? Any thoughts?


----------



## Kristina (Mar 6, 2011)

Give her some cuttlebone. She is probably wanting more calcium for a growth spurt 

Look at those eyes! I just knew in my gut that it had something to do with her having those bladder stones. I can't believe how much she has improved!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2011)

Sprinkle some minerals on her food. There's a product I use called Minerall. Its calcium plus different minerals.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Kristina and Yvonne! I will look for it, is it for humans or reptiles? I found both kinds.

Kristina, I will give her another cuddle bone, it's been a little bit since she had a fresh one.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 6, 2011)

When people turn their turtles and tortoises in to me, they usually also give me whatever they've bought for the animal. I have many, many bottles of turtle/tortoise stuff. Miner-all was one that I have about 6 containers of. When I ran out of calcium a couple weeks ago, I decided to use up all this crap I have in the cupboard. I just gave it a closer inspection and it doesn't have calcium in it. Just minerals. So I guess it isn't a good substitute for calcium. But it might help with the dirt eating.

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...442-504800/sticky-tongue-farms-miner-all.html


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Perfect! Thanks Yvonne!!! Buying some right now!!  

Figures, they have indoor and outdoor. I am going to buy the one without d3, because she is outside everyday.


----------



## Isa (Mar 6, 2011)

Awww Mary Anne, Daisy Lou is such a beautiful lady  You are doing a very very good job with her!


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Isa!! She is an amazing tortie and certainly worth all the work. Now if I can only get her to stop eating dirt!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 6, 2011)

Well MOM's.... LQQKS like ya have that * Magic Mommy* touch..
Glad to know she is doing better!
JD~


----------



## Becki (Mar 6, 2011)

She looks amazing Mary Anne! So much healthier and with attitude!


----------



## Laura (Mar 6, 2011)

very nice!!
have you tried feeding her mazuri that is just damp and not soupy? mine eat it dry. not messy and no waste.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 7, 2011)

*She is beautiful!*


----------



## Tom (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow! What an improvement. She looks as perfect and healthy as any DT I've ever seen now. Great work and thanks for the update.

My Daisy (sulcata) is a rock eater. She seems to do it a lot less when I sprinkle lots of calcium on her greens several times a week. Never tried the "Minerall". I'm thinking I should give it a try.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks JD, Becki, Laura, Greg and Tom!! When I look at the before pictures now, it's crazy to see how bad she really was, and how much she has changed. She does rule the roost around here! It's good to be Daisy Lou!! 

I ordered the Miner-all from eBay and it should be here Thursday! I hope it helps. The entire backyard is waiting for her, the silly rock eating monster!


----------



## terryo (Mar 7, 2011)

What a great job you're doing. She looks so healthy and happy. I love looking at pictures of happy torts.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Terryo!!! She is very lovable and has to be right next to someone, it's very cute.


----------

